# Kindling Day!



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 28, 2012)

She Did It!!

This morning one of the does I adopted began to make her nest. But not in the nest box!!  She got the hay out of the nest box to line her "corner nest" and then began to pull fur. So as I look I see a little black baby wiggling around!! There may be more but I don't think shes done. She may be a first time mother and I don't want to move the nest in the real nest box so lets hope for the best!!!


----------



## Irishmeat (Mar 28, 2012)

best of luck


----------



## hemet dennis (Mar 28, 2012)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> She Did It!!
> 
> This morning one of the does I adopted began to make her nest. But not in the nest box!!  She got the hay out of the nest box to line her "corner nest" and then began to pull fur. So as I look I see a little black baby wiggling around!! There may be more but I don't think shes done. She may be a first time mother and I don't want to move the nest in the real nest box so lets hope for the best!!!


Look into making wire bottom nest boxes. Some does like the wire.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 29, 2012)

She only has two! 

Shes a bigger doe, hopefully she will have them later on?


----------

